# Whites



## mr drinky (Mar 7, 2013)

I just noticed on Hulu they have this restaurant series (brit sitcom) from BBC called 'Whites'. I am watching my first episode right now. I sort of like it so far, it seems like a mix of somewhat real kitchen stuff with a dose of The Office -- only the head chef isn't a complete idiot, just a vain douche bag. 

I am sure some of our European members have seen it, but again I have only seen half of one episode so far. 

With that said HULU could have done a better job of advertising this. When I first noticed it, they showed some scenes from the show then flashed on screen 'WHITES' and on the next screen 'ONLY' and on the next screen 'on HULU Plus'. Seriously? "Whites Only" -- that's classic. Now if they would just draw a circle around a 'W' like a southeast Texas country club, they would ensure it was for the proper race. Brilliant HULU.

Anyhow, there are only 6 episodes, and I was wondering if anyone else had seen it.

k.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2013)

I watched it a year or two back. I thought it was worth watching.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 7, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I watched it a year or two back. I thought it was worth watching.



Ditto.
It improves each episode I think. It was worth my time for the laughs.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 7, 2013)

I've only seen the first couple episodes, but enjoyed what I saw. Kinda fell off my radar due to life and such. It's amusing, but definitely geared a little more to industry types from what I saw.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 8, 2013)

I miss the bbc series Chef myself, never saw whites


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 8, 2013)

dl-ing lol =D


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 8, 2013)

Seen it a couple years ago on Hulu, it was entertaining. Short. 

I actually liked the No Reservations fox show...it was cheesy but pretty funny I thought. 

Right now I"m watching, on netflix, a korean drama called Pasta about a girl working her way up an italian restaurant in Korea. haha, don't laugh please...It's a very cute show.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 8, 2013)

I will have to check this one out. One series I thought was very good that had too short of a life was Kitchen Confidential. Starred Bradley Cooper. Very funny. I may have to add it to my small DVD collection.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I miss the bbc series Chef myself, never saw whites



We loved that show. Although it went downhill after Chef's wife left.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 9, 2013)

loved kitchen confidential w/bradley cooper. ill have to check out whites.


----------

